# Gold Bulova



## AJS2k2 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi Everyone

Recently signed up after some advice and guidance after I damaged my own watch. I thought whilst I was here I would post up some photos of another watch thats been gathering dust in a drawer at home. Wondering if anybody had any details as to the history or value of this watch. It was given as a gift to my parents from some old neighbours ( now sadly deceased ). Looking at the docs it was purchased back in 1974 from a Swiss Watch Company. Photos to follow....

Box

Box and Guarantee

Watch1

Watch2

Many Thanks

Ajs2k2


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Bulova history:-

http://www.bulova.com/about/history.aspx

Mike


----------



## AJS2k2 (Mar 6, 2010)

It would appear i've made a mess of uploading the photos. I will try to upload the rest correctly tomorrow.

Ajs2k2


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

These watches have their own section! http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showforum=22


----------



## AJS2k2 (Mar 6, 2010)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> These watches have their own section! http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showforum=22


Any ideas how to transfer the thread over?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Photos way too BIG....


----------



## AJS2k2 (Mar 6, 2010)

As promised here are a few photos hopefully uploaded correctly now and not too big!







Any Ideas Anyone?


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

AJS2k2 said:


> As promised here are a few photos hopefully uploaded correctly now and not too big!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, a prime example of from one extreme to the other, 

Go back to your photo site and re size them to about 650 wide.


----------



## AJS2k2 (Mar 6, 2010)

.


----------



## AJS2k2 (Mar 6, 2010)

Apologies - reason for edits trying to sort photos out!


----------



## AJS2k2 (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## AJS2k2 (Mar 6, 2010)

Finally got it to work!


----------

